# The Ultimate Garage!!! OMG!!!!



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

The Ultimate Uncluttered Garages!!!

Lottery win needed....NOW!!!!:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW!:bowdown1:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Very poor taste in cars, except for the f40 ...
Not a skyline in sight ...


----------



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

you just ruined my day...


----------



## DDDDD (Feb 16, 2009)

not bad...


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

The line ' im considerably richer than you, springs to mind! lol


----------



## vintoni (Dec 6, 2007)

Unbelievable. Beats my cluttered, oil stained shed of a garage.....


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

All those cars gone to waste just sitting there 'looking good', what a shame.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)




----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Also, no Skylines.... but atleast a GTR:


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

uke:


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow!!.... can only dream.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL

Alot of the garages onhere have done more rounds of the internet than the Pammy tape !!

pmsl

Nice garages, dribble drool zomg lol pwned zzzzzzz

Bored now.

J.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

how cool are they :smokin:

check this guys collection out! now that is just taking the mick lol 

The Sultan of Brunei car collection *pics* - V6 Performance.net Forums

List: Sultan of Brunei's complete car collection


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

bladerider said:


> LOL
> 
> Alot of the garages onhere have done more rounds of the internet than the Pammy tape !!
> 
> ...


Pammy has a tape??  lol

I know mate, t'was early! :chuckle:


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

Insane houses!)


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

garages??more like showrooms, bet they never seen an oil change etc etc


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many Ferraris. 

The expenditure in bricks & mortar alone must exceed the GNP of several African nations.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats alot of moneys there!!!


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hja-Ozz said:


> how cool are they :smokin:
> 
> check this guys collection out! now that is just taking the mick lol
> 
> ...


that is ridiculous...3000 cars worth 4 billion!
i bet has hasn't even touched the paint on all of his cars


----------



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

Holy sh#t! My car is standing outside between cow- and horse-shit..


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

several of those garage's are from user's on ferrarichat , hence why a load of ferrari's

and i've seen some more garage's more impressive than that,there is a guy in Florida who has an awesome set of car's,Art something is his name i think? The Sultan of Brunei,again a HUGE thread on ferrarichat,a guy somehow has managed to get alot of details and info,further reading on that topic show that it was actually the sultan's brother that brought most of those cars,and caused alot of trouble for the sultan,and his brother now lives in london IIRC


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice, some beautiful machines there, and houses, euro millions is on its 5th rollover this friday guys!


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Sick, lol, garages...damn, those cars literally have there own bedroom, where people can sleep next to. They certainly have it much more comfortable then some people. Insane


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

Whoa. Those floors are so clean you eat your breakfast off 'em!


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

One of my favourites


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I always find most of this owners soulless, as they stock their shiny Ferraris and other Enzos in these very bad taste operation-room-like-clean garages and on top put then some even more tasteless and soulless posters or original helmets from F1 drivers on the wall . . . . all this being just possible because of money and not because of any involvement in any kind of motorsports culture. 

The only garage in that photo gallery which is great, is the modern art style concrete house with the older Ferrari in the smaller living room, possible to build if you can find a location on a hill


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

this is what happens when you cross the film cars with pinocchio!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I wouldn't mind one off those garages even if they look crap IMHO :chuckle:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

You cant be soulless and not appreciate cars, and spend that much money on your garage, they might consider it an art piece vs a go from a-b, who knows? 

If i could id have a garage like that, im sure many people here would, there are a few real garages in those pics, most of the others i would consider, as one user said, a show room.




gtrlux said:


> I always find most of this owners soulless, as they stock their shiny Ferraris and other Enzos in these very bad taste operation-room-like-clean garages and on top put then some even more tasteless and soulless posters or original helmets from F1 drivers on the wall . . . . all this being just possible because of money and not because of any involvement in any kind of motorsports culture.
> 
> The only garage in that photo gallery which is great, is the modern art style concrete house with the older Ferrari in the smaller living room, possible to build if you can find a location on a hill


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

what is this?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

^ Bad taste . .LOL
But whats that table with the counter clock?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

airhockey or something...?


----------



## 70by (Dec 5, 2011)

makes me sick! i'm not jealous.....honest


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

Hja-Ozz said:


> how cool are they :smokin:
> 
> check this guys collection out! now that is just taking the mick lol
> 
> ...



in the list :SKYLINE BM7575 BNR32301726


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

freakazoid3 said:


> airhockey or something...?


Shuffle Board table


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

Wooopaaaaa awesome.


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

Would like to see more skylines, but still incredible


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Ah to be dirty stinking rich


----------



## USDM MY15 (Sep 7, 2014)

Bad ass !!


----------

